
BuzzFeed and Vox Media May Bail on SXSW Unless Canceled Panels Are Reinstated - fredfoobar42
http://recode.net/2015/10/27/buzzfeed-to-withdraw-from-sxsw-unless-organizers-reverse-panel-cancelations/
======
13thLetter
What do we have to cancel to get Buzzfeed and Vox Media to shut down
operations completely? I'm in.

------
WizardlySquid
Good, Vox and BuzzFeed are terrible publications and nobody wants them at
SXSW.

